# Rex Babies Yeaaaa!



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 21, 2011)

To my surprise my rex doe had babies. 8 but only 7 survived.  Here's some pictures.  Any ideas on the colors?  I know nothing about colors.  There are a wide variety of markings in this litter.







#1 there are a few that look like this





#2 this is the only one that looks like this






#3 and a few that look like this







holy wow I need a manicure lol


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 21, 2011)

cute bunnies! (not sure on the colors though)


----------



## dbunni (Mar 21, 2011)

My guess ... and this is only that ...

#1 Tort  Blue tort

#2 White (REW)

#3 Also looks to be a tort, but had to pull that from the litter picture ... without side shot it is hard to tell.  But there looks to be a color change on the baby.

Couple have a "wild bunny" mark ... how cute ...

Cute kiddos overall...


----------

